# Classic RC Raceways 2008-2009 Onraod Season



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: We will be posting are Onraod Schedule shortly. From the way its looking this is going to be a good year for the new onroad classes here at Classic RC Raceways. There is going to be alot of new drivers this year that is coming in from the Offroad track, and there is already a lot of drivers just waiting for it to begin. Myself and Andy Holub are getting together to post the new schedule. It will be posted by the end of the week. Andy will be the events cordinator and will be posting all the events for Classic's 2008-2009 season for all the various tracks. Thanks for your patients.

Steve


----------

